# Peacock bASS'n In Naples, Fl



## Steven Caro

Bought some new MirrOlure's Suspending Twitchbaits for Peacock bASS'n this weekend. The first one I tried is the C-Eye Pro Series C17MR-PSB Suspending Twitchbait (http://www.shopmirrolure.com/pro-mi...sb-suspending-twitchbait/c17mr-psb-p-325.html). Caught three on this bait in the first half-hour. 

Will try the MirrOdine 17MR-21 Suspending Twitchbait (http://www.shopmirrolure.com/mirrodine/mirrodine-17mr-21-suspending-twitchbait/17mr-21-p-154.html) tomorrow. Very happy with these artificial baits for catching Peacock bASS...

Catching these Peacock bASS, in my lake in Naples, Florida, with artificial baits is something that I'm extremely excited about. No Live-Bait to worry about. Conditions when these fish were caught is a light wind, partly cloudy, ambient temperature 75, and water temperature around 72.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Nice peacock's on the west coast that's pretty cool


----------



## lemaymiami

Guess an angler (or two) brought a few over from the east coast.... Don't believe any of the stockings years ago were over there so it's cool y'all have
peas over on that side of paradise. 

We've been using that #17 Mirrolure ever since it first came out - whenever a shallow running suspending hardbait was the ticket - they work great!


----------



## krash

Nice Peacocks... I hear of a few being caught on the west end.. near Golden Gate, you must be on a lake connected unless someone accidently put a few in your lake...


----------



## Steven Caro

lemaymiami said:


> Guess an angler (or two) brought a few over from the east coast.... Don't believe any of the stockings years ago were over there so it's cool y'all have
> peas over on that side of paradise.
> 
> We've been using that #17 Mirrolure ever since it first came out - whenever a shallow running suspending hardbait was the ticket - they work great!


Was told by a few residents that SOMEONE did place a few in here, but I believe they are too big for the time frame they said. Another resident told me that our lake is connected to the outside world. So, I really don't know how they got here, but I'm happy they are. Love my Peas....


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I fish the canals every now and then around golden gate in hopes of catching my first peacock. Nothing but bass and snook so far.


----------



## Ben

Very nice! I live a little north of you in the Cape and I wish they were in the canals here.


----------



## BarHopper

Very cool - really want to get down there and catch some on the fly rod!


----------



## Steven Caro

BarHopper said:


> Very cool - really want to get down there and catch some on the fly rod!


I wish I knew how to fly fish. I bet they're a blast to catch on a fly rod....


----------



## Backcountry 16

Steven Caro said:


> I wish I knew how to fly fish. I bet they're a blast to catch on a fly rod....


Yeah there a blast on a 5 weight.


----------



## paint it black

That's cool. I know peacock's exist in the everglades. I know a few guys catching them off US41, and I know a couple people who have caught them in Hell's Bay in Flamingo. They can make the swim across from the east coast. I got a few buddies who target them in the golden gate area with success quite a bit. Heck, Mayan Cichlids are taking over WWB, even catching Mayan Cichlids in the rivers out west. It's crazy.


----------



## Ben

I couldn't believe it when I saw Myan Cichlids and Tilapia in an area of Matlacha Pass where the salinity is pretty high. They have to have an impact on juvenile game fish.


----------



## fjmaverick

Is that what everyone in front of Grey Oaks is fishing for on the side of the road?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

fjmaverick said:


> Is that what everyone in front of Grey Oaks is fishing for on the side of the road?


It's connected to the places that have snook and peacocks. That canal is looking pretty nasty lately.


----------



## Steven Caro

fjmaverick said:


> Is that what everyone in front of Grey Oaks is fishing for on the side of the road?


Maybe.....


----------



## fjmaverick

About 10 years ago I used to go fishing in a pond an access road on the way to Goodland. Its been closed for years but it used to get snook, tarpon, snakeheads, gators. I really miss fishing there.


----------



## Steven Caro

fjmaverick said:


> About 10 years ago I used to go fishing in a pond an access road on the way to Goodland. Its been closed for years but it used to get snook, tarpon, snakeheads, gators. I really miss fishing there.


I've fished there before, and never caught anything....


----------



## fjmaverick

Steven Caro said:


> I've fished there before, and never caught anything....


What did you use?

Ive only had luck with the snook and one gator (PIA but only 3') on a top water.


----------



## Steven Caro

Threw everything and the kitchen sink....
Seems that I have better luck on lakes and fishing inshore (Blackwater river area).
Would like to fish some of the canals off Alligator Alley if anyone knows this area...???


----------



## fjmaverick

Steven Caro said:


> Threw everything and the kitchen sink....
> Seems that I have better luck on lakes and fishing inshore (Blackwater river area).
> Would like to fish some of the canals off Alligator Alley if anyone knows this area...???


I know a local guide that was telling me about the small lakes off the side of the road by port of the isles. He puts in a gheenoe there and says he has good luck with juvenile tarpon.


----------



## EasternGlow

paint it black said:


> That's cool. I know peacock's exist in the everglades. I know a few guys catching them off US41, and I know a couple people who have caught them in Hell's Bay in Flamingo. They can make the swim across from the east coast. I got a few buddies who target them in the golden gate area with success quite a bit. Heck, Mayan Cichlids are taking over WWB, even catching Mayan Cichlids in the rivers out west. It's crazy.


The cichlids really are everywhere. Probably not a good thing.


----------



## Backcountry 16

EasternGlow said:


> The cichlids really are everywhere. Probably not a good thing.


Definitely not a good thing bream shell crackers and war mouth juveniles are no doubt part of their diet.


----------



## Steven Caro

fjmaverick said:


> I know a local guide that was telling me about the small lakes off the side of the road by port of the isles. He puts in a gheenoe there and says he has good luck with juvenile tarpon.


I will definitely make an effort to get back down there...


----------



## Roninrus1

Man, I got to get back to S. FL. Y'all are driving me nuts. Weather here on upper TX coast has sucked all year. Rain or 20-30 mph winds. 
Good luck to y'all and enjoy the good fishing!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

EasternGlow said:


> The cichlids really are everywhere. Probably not a good thing.


Cichlids are mean little fish. I tried putting one in a big fish tank and it killed everything.


----------



## krash

Ciclids mean, that's why there are no more bream left in SE Florida, Ciclids and Talipia are whey we have Peacock Bass.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

krash said:


> Ciclids mean, that's why there are no more bream left in SE Florida, Ciclids and Talipia are whey we have Peacock Bass.


Why didn't the state of florida use snook instead of another exotic? The peacocks are cool, but they don't belong here.


----------



## krash

We've had Snook in the fresh side for many years. so I'd guess they did not do the job.

The Peacock were used supposedly because their natural food source is Ciclids....

Who knows what really belongs here ?


----------



## Steven Caro

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Why didn't the state of florida use snook instead of another exotic? The peacocks are cool, but they don't belong here.


Because we (man) keep trying to play God...


----------



## Dustin2785

Steven Caro said:


> Threw everything and the kitchen sink....
> Seems that I have better luck on lakes and fishing inshore (Blackwater river area).
> Would like to fish some of the canals off Alligator Alley if anyone knows this area...???


My buddy fished the canals off 75 east of 29 and caught some monster 8-10 lb bass. He said they would catch 100+ bass a day on artificial. He never did tell me how he was getting into the canals though.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

krash said:


> We've had Snook in the fresh side for many years. so I'd guess they did not do the job.
> 
> The Peacock were used supposedly because their natural food source is Ciclids....
> 
> Who knows what really belongs here ?


I guess you have a point considering snook were originally from south America. I wonder how the very first snook made it to Florida?


----------



## fjmaverick

I fish for bass with 3 things

1. 1/4oz bucktail jig (ive caught more species on this than I can count)
2. Kvd swim bait
3. Pack a craw rubber jigs


----------



## Steven Caro

Dustin2785 said:


> My buddy fished the canals off 75 east of 29 and caught some monster 8-10 lb bass. He said they would catch 100+ bass a day on artificial. He never did tell me how he was getting into the canals though.


I guess he/she wants to keep some things a secret....


----------



## Dustin2785

Steven Caro said:


> I guess he/she wants to keep some things a secret....


Yeah I only know of one place that you can get into the canals to the east of 29. But I think his way was a little more frowned upon and involved pushing a small Jon boat over or maybe even through the fence after he made a "gate".


----------



## krash

That must have been a while back... more recently the put like an 8' fence all the way along the canals, then put the cables that sense when a car runs through it, and now they are putting a guard rail along the shoulder....


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I remember when alligator alley was nothing but a 2 lane road with muddy trails along the canal. Fishing is getting harder as this area grows.


----------



## krash

It used to be called Alligator Alley for a reason, now you can hardly even see them in the canals and even though it runs East-West its called I75 North/South and maintained by some private company instead of F-DOT.
You can even get cell service all the way across.


----------



## Steven Caro

Dustin2785 said:


> Yeah I only know of one place that you can get into the canals to the east of 29. But I think his way was a little more frowned upon and involved pushing a small Jon boat over or maybe even through the fence after he made a "gate".


I guess I'll have to find my own crack...


----------



## Backcountry 16

Dustin2785 said:


> Yeah I only know of one place that you can get into the canals to the east of 29. But I think his way was a little more frowned upon and involved pushing a small Jon boat over or maybe even through the fence after he made a "gate".


Better be careful doing that them good ol boys don't take kindly to trespassing might become **********.


----------



## Backcountry 16

krash said:


> It used to be called Alligator Alley for a reason, now you can hardly even see them in the canals and even though it runs East-West its called I75 North/South and maintained by some private company instead of F-DOT.
> You can even get cell service all the way across.


Go down 29 if your missing gators it's very well populated


----------

